# USM & Wal-Mart?



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

How is the relationship going? I have heard they are on 4-5 contractors per location, in all honesty I've heard this.

We service a Walmart directly with Walmart because we were under contract my question is, will this be the last year of this? I hope the USM/Walmart deal fails as does the stores, so we can keep our contracts (or get new ones)....just curious what the rumormill is now?

Thanks.


----------



## Scott's (Aug 9, 2008)

4 3 2 1


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

we can keep this thread as long as it remains decent and civil...no need for a slugfest/bash session towards USM

thanks


----------



## Scott's (Aug 9, 2008)

Michael J. Donovan;961085 said:


> we can keep this thread as long as it remains decent and civil...no need for a slugfest/bash session towards USM
> 
> thanks


If we have bad info on what they are doing with contractors then why cant we post facts? It just seems like this site is backing USM.


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

Scott's;961088 said:


> If we have bad info on what they are doing with contractors then why cant we post facts? It just seems like this site is backing USM.


like I said, keep it decent and all will be fine


----------



## Scott's (Aug 9, 2008)

Michael J. Donovan;961097 said:


> like I said, keep it decent and all will be fine


What conections does plowsite have with USM if any?


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

Scott's;961099 said:


> What conections does plowsite have with USM if any?


none...again, keep on topic and if you want to ask me something personally then send me a pm


----------



## Scott's (Aug 9, 2008)

Michael J. Donovan;961106 said:


> none...again, keep on topic and if you want to ask me something personally then send me a pm


Ok pm sent and all is good captian. Nothing on the internet is ever personal .


----------



## Cover Guy (Sep 30, 2009)

from what I have heard Walmart was looking at more company's than just USM so Evan if they lose it I would say there will be another


----------



## jrc5049 (Sep 10, 2009)

all this deleting USM posts is very shady!!! why do you delete every post? they arent out of line? so whats the problem. im getting sick of it? what kind of website is this?


----------



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

Damn I am just asking a question. I need some serious information nothing else please.


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

jrc5049;961124 said:


> all this deleting USM posts is very shady!!! why do you delete every post? they arent out of line? so whats the problem. im getting sick of it? what kind of website is this?


if you have followed the other posts, in the end a couple of guys start bickering at eachother, eventually MJD gets sick of it, and ends the post, if we are serious about keeping this post alive, lets keep it clean and constructive, i bet it well stick around

(and some friendly advice, if you have a opinion/problem with how this site is conducted, PM Donovan, i get the impression he doesn't appreciate public critisizm, and being he is in charge, rightfully so)


----------



## fireball (Jan 9, 2000)

I don't think anyone knows for sure. Life is good. Snow continues to fall from the sky. Obama wants to tax the top 100 snow contractors so the taxpayers get everything back for cleaning up the snow.


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

I don't know where you're at, but all we got in Chicago is 40° and melting...


----------



## ACA L&L (Jan 5, 2007)

I have not heard from any of the companies that are working for USM and taking care of the walmarts snow removal? Hows it working out? On time payments? Late Payments? lawsuits? everyone happy? Is it working out or was it a bad decision? Very curious as there are what 4600 wal marts out there and someone has to be taking care of them. Really interested to hear from the companies that have braved the contract and warnings of past experiences and decided that working for usm was a do or die for them and there company. Not looking to bash here just curious. I was in CO last week picking up some equipment and every single wal mart had at the minimum a skid steer out front, so I know companies are taking care of them, wondering what the results have been so far?


----------



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

ACA L&L - some could be like us and were under contract already so the contractor is still working directly for Walmart.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

ACA L&L;961220 said:


> I have not heard from any of the companies that are working for USM and taking care of the walmarts snow removal?


There was a few on here.

But they were deleted.


----------



## Ropinghorns (Oct 16, 2008)

I was asked to do 2 stores very near to me for around one fourth what I end up doing them for. I first turned them down, but they called back and went with my price during the Christmas snow storm in OKLA.. I hope to be payed soon, but they were pleasent to me on the phone. I hope to have the same relationship with them that I have had with Symbiot in the last few years. Those deleted threads were a great help to me [before the deletion].


----------



## xtreme Contract (Nov 18, 2008)

we serviced 3 locations threw usm as of this date we have only recived 10% of what is owed and are filling suit wth lawyer on monday.


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

xtreme Contract;961343 said:


> we serviced 3 locations threw usm as of this date we have only recived 10% of what is owed and are filling suit wth lawyer on monday.


Sorry to hear that. There were dozens of threads on here that said you shouldn't work for USM because they don't pay. I hope you're able to work through it.


----------



## concrete (Jan 25, 2006)

*wal mart*

i have been doing snow and ice removal for walmart for 8years and still today i deal directly with walmart. We turn our invoices over to walmart and they turn over a check to us. The only time i have heard of USM is on this website , so i called the contract administrator at home office in Arkansas . Here is what i was told walmart is looking for a contractor to solve a few problems for them. in some locations walmart is haveing a hard time finding some one to do snow removal, and others are price gouging . Bottom line is if you are doing a good job at a fair price you will be fine.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

xtreme Contract;961343 said:


> we serviced 3 locations threw usm as of this date we have only recived 10% of what is owed and are filling suit wth lawyer on monday.


How long is it past due?

Seems odd that they paid you 10%.


----------



## xtreme Contract (Nov 18, 2008)

we have been servicing these walmarts for years. Never had a problem getn paid till now. we still service a few that arent threw usm and the checks still come on time. hopefully other guys are having better luck than us,and hopfully walmart will get rid of this company, but till than we shall not b dealing wth usm. Also we have a few other guys that are having problems with them and we are goining together to file suit on this company.


----------



## Scott's (Aug 9, 2008)

xtreme Contract;961343 said:


> we serviced 3 locations threw usm as of this date we have only recived 10% of what is owed and are filling suit wth lawyer on monday.


This is why these threads are so important . Good luck


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

i am not sure where this hate on for MJD is coming from, i don't know if anyone has noticed, but threads get deleted when people start bickering back and forth, implied swearing, etc


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

buckwheat_la;961822 said:


> i am not sure where this hate on for MJD is coming from, i don't know if anyone has noticed, but threads get deleted when people start bickering back and forth, implied swearing, etc


There is no Hate towards MJD......He said....Lets not turn this into a Bash Fest against USM..Well, People please come forward and enlighten us on how Great it is to work for USM....Is it the 10% deduction in payment to the contractor for the FAST PAYMENT option. Which means if we are gonna pay you in a resonable amount of time we are gonna take 10% of your pay....Or is it the contract that SCREWS the contractor at every turn......


----------



## ACA L&L (Jan 5, 2007)

Ok, from what I've seen and heard here in town from other Maintenance companies, USM has all but 2 of the 14 walmarts, 2 of the 3 targets, the sports authotity. from what i hear they did 3-4 services last Nov/Dec and have been paid in full. The biggest hassle is the phone in deal, other than that, USM is trying to keep its contractors they do have happy ). There are only a handful of compamies here that do plow, so work is plentiful, none really wants the walmartrs. Just wondered how others were making out across the country. It must be some kind of ploy to get everyone back on board so they can stick it to em next season. Or they pay the 1st round and drag the rest out over the summer.....happened here last year, They even sued a company to pay money back...crazy.


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

I just ended a meeting with one of my east side subs. He told me a good buddy of his (who I tried to hook up with work earlier in the season but declined) does a couple of Walmarts and banks for USM and they owe him in the neighborhood of $75,000.00! They keep giving him the run around he says..... 

He's very upset he agreed to teamed up with them and is threatening to take legal action if they don't cut loose with some $$$$$$. He might just be S.O.L.

If the word doesn't get out many more smaller companies will be falling to these people.

It really is a sad state of affairs for many of those out there that joined up with USM in good faith.


----------



## concrete (Jan 25, 2006)

usm can not be any worst than symbot they threw the screws to us in past years ,i would not work any place they manage


----------



## snowman5313 (Jun 19, 2009)

Stupid question then. If you sued usm for not paying, can you go after walmart. They didn't contract you usm did?


----------



## concrete (Jan 25, 2006)

if somthing is wrong with the job or wal needs something done im sure wal calls right , that tells me you are working for wal ,you will get your money but what is less cost %10 for pay for usm or %30 for attorneys fee plus costs. it is a catch 22 . thank god usm not around here that is if there really a problem with them


----------



## silvetouch (Jul 29, 2004)

snowman5313;961963 said:


> Stupid question then. If you sued usm for not paying, can you go after walmart. They didn't contract you usm did?


Unless it specifically says in the contract otherwise, you can sue and put a lien on walmart as well as US M. It is almost the same as doing sub work for another property and not getting paid, you can place lien on whatever property you did the work at.


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

xtreme Contract;961343 said:


> we serviced 3 locations threw usm as of this date we have only recived 10% of what is owed and are filling suit wth lawyer on monday.





xtreme Contract;961431 said:


> we have been servicing these walmarts for years. Never had a problem getn paid till now. we still service a few that arent threw usm and the checks still come on time. hopefully other guys are having better luck than us,and hopfully walmart will get rid of this company, but till than we shall not b dealing wth usm. Also we have a few other guys that are having problems with them and we are goining together to file suit on this company.


Law suit on Monday ?? wow since most of ohio didnt get any snow in november why would you be sueing them already? the invoices cannot be more than 15 days old. Or if you did work for them in November then the invoices are only 45 days old. Im assuming that the saw in the contract that they have something like 60 days to pay ya. This is one of many reseason we didnt do anything with them cos we couldnt carry that much work for that long



snowman5313;961963 said:


> Stupid question then. If you sued usm for not paying, can you go after walmart. They didn't contract you usm did?


Right in the contract it saw's you cannot go after there customer for payment


----------



## augerandblade (Jan 17, 2009)

Up heretymusic Walmart sent me a invitation to tender for snow removal services. I looked over the contract and contacted them regarding a accumulated snowfall threshold over the winter season, such as 280 cm/ like some of my other contracts with property management companies. They told me that the price was to cover all snowfall amounts during the winter season. I replied, Sorry Walmart, big as you are your gonna haveta change your contracts specs before I submit a quote. Regardless to say I dont do em nor expect to.


----------



## cubanb343 (Dec 13, 2007)

I don't understand how people (like usm and others) sign contracts for work and then don't pay. If I was hired by USM and didn't plow Wal-mart I'm sure they would take action on me right? What happened to this being a two-way street?


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

cubanb343;962030 said:


> I don't understand how people (like usm and others) sign contracts for work and then don't pay. If I was hired by USM and didn't plow Wal-mart I'm sure they would take action on me right? What happened to this being a two-way street?


WalMart couldn't do anything to you, they didn't hire you.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

cretebaby;962034 said:


> WalMart couldn't do anything to you, they didn't hire you.


...hehe...


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

Superior L & L;962024 said:


> Law suit on Monday ?? wow since most of ohio didnt get any snow in november why would you be sueing them already? the invoices cannot be more than 15 days old. Or if you did work for them in November then the invoices are only 45 days old. Im assuming that the saw in the contract that they have something like 60 days to pay ya. This is one of many reseason we didnt do anything with them cos we couldnt carry that much work for that long
> 
> Right in the contract it saw's you cannot go after there customer for payment


sorry i never read the usm funny pages, but depending on how they worded their contracts..... IF they dont pay you, they are in breech of their own contract, and that could (not saying it does) void the whole contract including that part you just mentioned.

In addition, Suing walmart. Id be willing to bet that if you already have a first hand basis with the managment memebers, they would be more than happy to kick USM in the butt a little. I would think , that if i said, hey chuck...your contract is thru usm, and they have not paid me, we are considering filing lein and lawsuit against yoru property.....so you think you can call usm up and get the ball rollig faster so we dont have to go threw all that BS. Talked to a guy last weekend...not paid for work all summer and spring long from usm... we went dirrectly to the manager of the store...manager said...thats funny cuz USM sure billed them,,,and they paid it. (i didnt ask much more than that)

remember half of lawyering is just BS. half the law suits out there are not ligit, but its easier to settle or call or win a bluff hand.

me personally. i would wait till it snows and the walmart manager comes in.....just say we are here for you, and we would like to plow your lot, but we arnt being paid.....so you can pay cash, check made out to cash, check made out to a trusted friend,,,,(who pays you cash) or call usm and have them fax me over a check. but we cant drop a blade until i have a payment


----------



## cubanb343 (Dec 13, 2007)

cretebaby;962034 said:


> WalMart couldn't do anything to you, they didn't hire you.


I meant I'm sure USM wouldn't be happy, and they (USM) would take action in some form or another.


----------



## kmwharley (Nov 5, 2007)

I am not sure what I should or should not say but I have it on very strong information that Walmart corporate will be using only national companies starting in the spring.....the only reason that USM got this years snow contracts was they, Walmart, were not ready to take over all of the maintenance for every store until the spring.....


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

What defines a "national" company?


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

2COR517;962479 said:


> What defines a "national" company?


Great question.

Crossing a state line? Working in 3 states? 4 states? 5, 6, 7 ?

Not counting a freak weather episode half of the nation doesn't deal with a real winter season of snow and ice.


----------



## timberseal (Jul 24, 2008)

The walmart here in valpo is serviced by 2 rentals from RSC - front end loaders with pushers on them. Don't see a name anywhere so who knows who's providing the services.


----------



## procut1 (Jan 21, 2004)

This is getting old.

I would like to see real first hand accounts of someones experience working for USM. 

There is nothing but BS in these threads about "I have a friend that" "I heard that another guy is owed"

I understand everyone hates USM. Many have good reason. 

I highly doubt there is this big conspiracy like people are saying.  Walmart and USM are not new at this, and Im sorry but I dont believe that they flat out screw contractors or dont pay them money they are legitimately owed.

You only hear one side of the story here. And that side of the story is "a friend of a friend"

Ask the powerwashing sub that I used.

He will say.....Joe screwed me out of money and didnt pay me. I did the powerwashing and he wont pay. He owes me a grand.

The real story.

He first quoted $400 for the job. I hired him to do work on my best, biggest customer. The little job that was supposed to be done at night, he showed up a day late, during the day with the shopping center busy with customers. This resulted in the stores screaming to the center owner, my customer. Customer then flips out at me. I go out to the site and get him to stop and agree to come back that night. I call customer to apologize and tell them that the work will be done tonite and in time for their tenants grand opening in 2 days. 

That night sub didnt show, resulting in another pissed call from customer to me. Finally get ahold of sub and he guarentees he will be there next night. The night before the grand opening at 9 am.

Sub does show up that night, at about 4 am. Does a half assed job, that left dirt and crap blowin all over the windows and the whole place soaked an hour before the grand opening.

Customer calls me flipping out again. I run over...Call my whole crew to show up and clean up the mess and clean all the windows in the shopping center before the opening in half an hour.

Customer says "no way in hell im paying for this crap job" and also says "I wont have you do anymore work on this shopping center"

..............................................................................

So.

I lose a big account.
Customer wont pay the $400 for the job. Which i can understand
I pay 6 guys to wash windows and disrupt my entire schedule
I have a customer who was my best, who I just let down and is really ticked at me.

The sub then calls me the next day for his money. He then proceeds to tell me that he has to charge me extra for the repeated trips because he was there to work and got stopped. Also charges extra for the "emergency service" for the grand opening.

He quoted $400 and now is calling for $1000 for the job that lost me a customer and I cant even bill for.

I told him.......Dont ever call me again. Pay you???? Youre lucky I dont sue the crap out of you for damage.

...................................................................

Till this day....He will tell everyone in town........He did work for me and I screwed him

I have a similar story for other subs I used.

There are a small group of guys that can all get on here and tell you what a terrible company I run and how I dont pay my subs.

The paving sub who cut out a 10x10 hole in a parking lot then disappeared for 4 days resulting in a flipping customer and a personal injury lawsuit.
The line striping sub who left me with another flipping customer.....paint tracked all over the parking lot, and insurance company bills to clean paint off of cars and carpets.
The plowing sub who showed up with a 20 year old broken truck instead of the impressive equipment fleet he claimed which resulted in me having to send equipment and people to bail him out. And barely saving that customer.

They'll all tell you a big sob story how they got screwed.


----------



## Scott's (Aug 9, 2008)

procut1;962989 said:


> This is getting old.
> 
> I would like to see real first hand accounts of someones experience working for USM.
> 
> ...


OMG are u kidden me?


----------



## naturalgreen (Dec 6, 2008)

i have posted my experience with USM and have read other personal accounts so settle down big guy.
sounds like you cant run a business without relying on subs which you cant control so you get screwed. isnt that what happens with subs so do it yourself or be there and police the subs and if the sub screws up its your name on work and you better fix it and lose a customer. Sounds like your subs dont respect you if you get screwed this much, maybe its a conspiracy. I dont know why that ruffled my feathers but your post did I wont even copy that essay of whining


----------



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

Popcorn is good tonight!


----------



## cubanb343 (Dec 13, 2007)

Maybe this is why the USM threads have been getting deleted


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

cubanb343;963276 said:


> Maybe this is why the USM threads have been getting deleted


YEP!!!, and then everyone well be going

"plowsite is on USM payroll, BLAH BLAH BLAH"

"the moderators had no reason to delete it BLAH BLAH BLAH"


----------



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

Heaven forbid someone offer a different view or perspective.


----------



## procut1 (Jan 21, 2004)

I apologize for my previous post.

USM BAD WALMART BAD BOOOOOOOO!!!!!!

There...Is that a better contribution?


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

and, yet again, we wonder why these threads are closed or removed

I believe we've seen/heard enough


----------

